

I Followed My Stolen iPhone Across the World, Became a Celebrity in China - rshaban
http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/i-followed-my-stolen-iphone-across-the-world-became-a-celebr

======
PebblesHD
Holy crap, thats awesome :P great find

